# BMW 1 Series M Coupé paint correction detail



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Envy Valeting were delighted to be asked to carry this paint correction detail on the stunning BMW 1 Series M Coupé down in Bournemouth. This was to be a 2 day, 2 stage correction detail with engine bay detail, wheels off and interior too. It had been in the diary for a little while and I was really looking forward to getting stuck in, and getting a closer look.
Lots of work to do so lets begin!

The gorgeous car before shots:


















































































The engine was warmed up gently then sprayed with APC, allowed to do its thing then agitated with a brush, more sprayed on then rinsed and allowed to dry. Dressing applied after it was dry.



















The wheels were removed one by one, sprayed with AS smart wheels, followed by Iron X. Work in progress shots.....





































Exposed wheel arches doused with APC, and agitated with a Vikan multibrush whilst the wheels were being cleaned.










Dressing with Chemical Guys Bare Bones (lovely smell)










Next up the door shuts, fuel filler cap, boot area were pre-soaked with APC and then the car was snow foamed, allowed to dwell and rinsed off.










Then washed with the two bucket method, grit guards, Dodo Supernatural wash sponge and a trade shampoo. Dried off ready to clay.










Claying was with Dodo Gentle grey clay and Born slippy lube. This is the 1st car in a VERY long time where (although I did do the whole thing) it really didn't have much in the way of contamination at all. A lovely change










Moved indoors, time to get a look at the defects on the BMW.














































Paint thickness readings were taken over the whole car and were as expected. No highs, and no real lows either. Taped up as I went along..
Polishing began with Scholl S17+ and a yellow Meguiars polishing pad, both 7" and 4" for the nooks and crannies. Wiping down in between sets with Car-Pro Eraser and checking with the Sungun and Brinkman.
Some in progress pics (none refined as yet)



















Some natural 50/50's





































Day 1 ended here with me having done the roof, the entire passenger side and the boot lid.

Day 2 began with finishing all the other panels with the S17+ combo.
A typical shot of work in progress.










Once all that was out of the way I switched to a Blue 3M waffle pad, and a black Meguiars finishing pad and went round the whole car with Menzerna Final Finish (PO85 RE) to refine the polishing process, wiping down again with Eraser to ensure a true finish.




























No wax yet, just been polished only!



















Once the polishing was completed fully, the car was de-dusted and wiped down with Eraser again.
Wax today was one of a certain Vintage, nothing specified by the customer but as he'd had it on the other 2 I've done in the past it seemed fitting for the BMW.

Here it is curing










Whilst the wax cured I got busy cleaning the exterior glass, polishing the tail pipes, dressing the tyres, getting rid of yet more dust, then hoovered the interior.
Leather was cleaned with Dr Leathers wipes, plastics cleaned and dressed. Interior glass and vanity mirrors cleaned with an alcohol based cleaner.

By now the wax was cured and I buffed it off, stood back and  at the car. It looked good indoors so I was sure it'd look great outside in the last of the south coast sun.




































































































Many thanks to Simon for the repeat business and the faith to tackle his new baby.

Thanks for looking

Tim


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks amazing, i think Black is my favourite colour that comes in, even more than the orange! 

Fantastic work, thanks for sharing! Some very tasty Maser's in the background too!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work as per Tim :thumb: (saved enough energy to do a write-up then )


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> nice work as per Tim :thumb: (saved enough energy to do a write-up then )


Yeah mate! Though still have to go back for a Z4 and a Brera tomorrow


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

no rest for the wicked then :lol:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work ,looks great


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks stunning in black 1M good work


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Stunning work Tim :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work there buddy :thumb:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Top job on a top car.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work. Would have popped over to say hi as that's about a one min walk from where I work!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections Tim


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

Good work buddy! What is the orange peel like? Diabolical as per?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Amazing cars these are, great correction and write up.


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

That's one stunning car..


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice job! Funny enough, the car looks better in black than it does with all the bright colours that are highlighting the contours and shapes.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work and it´s such a nice motor :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking good there mate.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice Mr Bomford, good to see you're keeping busy 
Some tasty cars lurking in the background too!


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Great Job, so looks the BMW very nice:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments guys Was a lovely car to work on.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Bmthnick1981 (Sep 29, 2010)

Very nice, think I saw this car in Bournemouth recently.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Very nice work!

How many cars residue you can wipe with one bottle of Eraser?
Is it much better than IPA?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Excellent work, and what a lovely car! Reminds me so much of the E30 M3! 

Great work though, the car looks just how it should have looked from new now :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great Tim


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Bmthnick1981 said:


> Very nice, think I saw this car in Bournemouth recently.


Very likely:driver:



sm81 said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> How many cars residue you can wipe with one bottle of Eraser?
> Is it much better than IPA?


Cheers, err not sure really as I seem to have only used a knats's out of the bottle and I was liberal with it.
It goes on nicely, has a useful drying time and leaves a clean/true finish.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

ryand said:


> Nice work. Would have popped over to say hi as that's about a one min walk from where I work!


Whereabouts are you? I'm over that way quite a bit, so we should at least say hello!!


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Beast of a machine, can't believe it's made of leftovers from Z4 and M3


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nicely detailed their sir.......

Rob and I where informed of this detail over the weekend would you believe so word travels fast.........:thumb:

Great finish and as stated a very nice motor to work on I am sure, hopefully soon we will also have the pleasure..........:buffer:

Thanks for sharing Tim and hope all is well with yourself........:wave:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> Very nicely detailed their sir.......
> 
> Rob and I where informed of this detail over the weekend would you believe so word travels fast.........:thumb:
> 
> ...


I'm good thanks Simon (and Rob), hopefully the fast spreading word about this job was all good Hope all's well for you guys there..
Really enjoyed it, nice shape and size to detail so I hope you get one yourselves too!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> I'm good thanks Simon (and Rob), hopefully the fast spreading word about this job was all good Hope all's well for you guys there..
> Really enjoyed it, nice shape and size to detail so I hope you get one yourselves too!


We had a guy with a 1M visit us and he had seen your detail and commented highly on it so you have no worries there buddy.........:thumb:

The power of forums and word of mouth I guess.........


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Superb work Tim, one of my favourite colours on the 1M.

Would look simply exceptional with a wet sand right enough would really like to see that done on one and you need a new camera to show off you work mate, it deserves it.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

gally said:


> Superb work Tim, one of my favourite colours on the 1M.
> 
> Would look simply exceptional with a wet sand right enough would really like to see that done on one and you need a new camera to show off you work mate, it deserves it.


Glad you like the car/work much appreciated but on a sadder note it is with a new camera mate, 2nd outing for it


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Amazing finish there mate.

Can I ask the process you went through using the Scholl S17?

Thanks


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

OGGYsri said:


> Amazing finish there mate.
> 
> Can I ask the process you went through using the Scholl S17?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks, and yes of course.
3 to 4 pea sized blobs on the pad, dabbed onth the car. Spread at low RPM, then wound up to 1800 and worked until broken down. Speed back down to low for a few passes.
Wiped off with soft MF and Eraser product. 
Refined later with Menzerna.
HTH
Tim


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice job Tim, car looks great 

Baz


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Fantastic work Tim!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

stunning work


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

amazing reflections
:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Auto Detox said:


> Nice job Tim, car looks great
> 
> Baz





Socal Brian said:


> Fantastic work Tim!





tonyy said:


> Looks amazing





gb270 said:


> stunning work





AlexTsinos said:


> amazing reflections
> :thumb:


Thanks very much all


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning car and work Tim - I have one the same today, really looking forward to it after reading that!


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks great - I'd give my left testicle for one of these


----------



## 10737 (Dec 3, 2007)

Top job tim, looks fantastic mate :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

wv said:


> Top job tim, looks fantastic mate :thumb:


Cheers Simon, good to talk the other day


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

A really shiny pocket rocket bought back to look its best. Great work Tim :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Mega flake pop!

Lovely car and top work.:thumb:


----------

